# كيفية تحويل (الشاحن التوربيني) (Turbo Charger) إلى محرك نفاث ...



## م المصري (20 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيفية تحويل (الشاحن التوربيني) (Turbo Charger) إلى محرك نفاث ...

















وهذه نبذه عن الشاحن التروبيني وطريقة عمله وأهمية للمحركات 









تعتمد فكرة الشاحن التوربيني على استخدام ضغط غازات العادم التي يخلفها المحرك لإعادة تزويد المحرك بالهواء النقي . ويتم خلط الهواء الجديد مع الوقود عن طريق وحدة التحكم بالمحرك مما يؤدي إلى إعطاء المحرك طاقة أعلى فور تزويده بالهواء والوقود الإضافي . بالنسبة للمحركات العادية والغير مزودة بشاحن يتوجب على المحرك سحب الهواء عبر الفلتر ومنظم جريان الوقود ومجاري التغذية المتعددة مما يؤدي إلى حدوث انخفاض في الضغط الموجود داخل غرفة الاحتراق ليصبح أدنى من الضغط الجوي الطبيعي ، مع الشاحن التوربيني يتم دفع الهواء إلى غرفة الاحتراق مع ضغط زائد فيدخلها كمية هواء ووقود أكثر ..

طريقة تحويل الشاحن التوربيني إلى محرك نفاث ..
يحتاج الشاحن التوربيني لكي يتحول إلى محرك نفاث إلى غرفة الإحتراق .



















ثم يتم تجميع المحرك مع غرفة الإحتراق







وهذا رسم توضيحي للمحرك وطريقة عملة 





هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 738x443 والحجم 36 كيلوبايت .







بعد تحويله إلى محرك نفاث .. يستخدم لكي يكون محرك لسيارة او استخدامات أخرى ..







او طائرة صغيرة 

روابط مواقع للمحرك
http://www.rcdon.com/html/gr-1_turbo...e_project.html
http://www.oldengine.org/members/andrew/turbine.html
http://www.resnet.trinity.edu/ccaldw...or_Design.html

روابط فيديو
http://www.rcdon.com/html/gr-1_turbo...ine_video.html
http://www.rcdon.com/html/gr-5_turbo...ine_video.html
http://www.rcdon.com/html/grv-1_turbotug_video.html

منقول بتصرف

تمنياتي بأقصي استفاده 
و علم نافع للجميع​


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (25 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## م المصري (25 ديسمبر 2007)

عفواااااااااااا


----------



## جاسر (26 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ..

تعجبني مثل هذه الأفكار السهلة الممتنعة ...

موضوع ماتع 

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## م المصري (26 ديسمبر 2007)

مرور كريم ....... مشرفنا الكبير جاسر


----------



## وجدي_1405 (27 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
سبحان الله موارد قليلة و لكن إرادة قوية ( هذا نادراً ما تجده )
فالله يكثر منهم و ينفع بهم الأمة 
كوووووووووول 
(;


----------



## المهندس محمود زهير (29 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااائع ... بالتوفيق


----------



## المهندس : قاسم (1 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عمر محمد3 (2 يناير 2008)

جميل جدا ومشكور


----------



## م المصري (2 يناير 2008)

احلي تحيه لكل الاصدقاء الذين مروا من هنا 

وجدي .. و محمود زهير .. و قاسم ..و عمر محمد 



و للجميع هذا الكتاب الرائع عن التربو تشارجر 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t76764.html#post638012

تحياتي العطره للجميع


----------



## ـ و ـ (2 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس كلش (3 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخي الكريم م المصري ,

أشكرك على نشر مثل هذه الأفكار المبدعه , وبصفتك مهندس طيران أحب اسأل : مالفرق بين هذا النوع من المحركات النفاثه مع المحركات النفاثه السائد إستخدامها في الطائرات ؟

و لك شكري


----------



## فهد الثاني (3 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## م المصري (4 يناير 2008)

ـ و ـ قال:


> شكرا جزيلا


 
عفوا جزيلااا


----------



## م المصري (4 يناير 2008)

مهندس كلش قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أخي الكريم م المصري ,
> 
> ...


 
لا فرق ........ لكن هذا تصنيع تحت السلم ..... و الاخر تصنيع boing و رولزرايز 


الفكره العلميه واحده ..... و الفارق في التصنيع و التصميم 

مرور كريم ..... كلش


----------



## م المصري (4 يناير 2008)

فهد الثاني قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووور


 
عفوووووووووووووووووا


----------



## haythoom (2 أبريل 2008)

اخى الكريم م المصرى
احييك اولا على المجهود الراءع
و ارجو منك المساعده فانا اريد تنفيذهذا المشروع التخرج لهذا العام وكان المشروع الاصلي هو الشاحن التربيني ولكن طلب مننا تحويله الي محرك نفاث
فارجو المساعده عن باقي اجذاء المشروع بالتفصيل و بالتحديدال combustor المستخدم في هذا المشروع اود معرفه كافه التفاصيل عنه كنوعه و اسمه وابعاده وكيفيه تصميمه
ارجو الهتمام مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## م المصري (3 أبريل 2008)

haythoom قال:


> اخى الكريم م المصرى
> احييك اولا على المجهود الراءع
> و ارجو منك المساعده فانا اريد تنفيذهذا المشروع التخرج لهذا العام وكان المشروع الاصلي هو الشاحن التربيني ولكن طلب مننا تحويله الي محرك نفاث
> فارجو المساعده عن باقي اجذاء المشروع بالتفصيل و بالتحديدال combustor المستخدم في هذا المشروع اود معرفه كافه التفاصيل عنه كنوعه و اسمه وابعاده وكيفيه تصميمه
> ارجو الهتمام مع جزيل الشكر


 
اشكرك علي كلماتك .... و ارحب بمساعدتك اخي الفاضل


----------



## مهندس نورس (4 أبريل 2008)

عمل رائع يحمل افكار وابداع نتمنى من الجميع ان يطرحوا مثل هذه التطبيقات العملية لتكون بذرة نجن ثمارها في المستقبل .

شكرا اخي الكريم .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 أبريل 2008)

تحية طيبة .

جزاك الله خيرا واحسانا على مشاركتك الرائعة والمفيدة .

تقبل احترامي وتقديري زميلي العزيز .

البغدادي


----------



## م المصري (6 أبريل 2008)

مهندس نورس قال:


> عمل رائع يحمل افكار وابداع نتمنى من الجميع ان يطرحوا مثل هذه التطبيقات العملية لتكون بذرة نجن ثمارها في المستقبل .
> 
> شكرا اخي الكريم .


 
مرور كريم اخي الفاضل ....


----------



## م المصري (6 أبريل 2008)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> تحية طيبة .
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا واحسانا على مشاركتك الرائعة والمفيدة .
> 
> ...


 

مرور رافع للمعنويات .... اخي و زميلي الفاضل 

رجاءا حافظ دائما علي معنوياتنا  

دمت بود و سلام


----------



## اراس الكردي (28 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى 4ب (5 يوليو 2008)

الأخ العزيز م المصرى 
جهد رائع وتبسيط جميل لعمل محرك بسيط وارجو ان نستفيد بافكار جملية وسهلة التصنيع
ولك كل التقدير والمحبة


----------



## seif (14 يوليو 2008)

لك الشكر ...
وفقك الله ...
ومزيدا من التقدم ....


----------



## الرعد الصامت (15 يوليو 2008)

اضم صوتي الي صوت haythoom ليس في تقديرمجهودك الاكثر من رائع فحسيب ولكن لشرح المحرك بتفصيل اكثر ايضاحا فهذه هي المرة الاولي التي اسمع عن هذه الفكرة الرائعه ولك عظيم الامتنان.


----------



## محمد ادم (25 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## جمال هشام (26 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم، شكرا على الافادة
أرجو المساعدة يا اخواني

I need the articles or the books on the calculation of the losses of friction of disc in a turbine


----------



## mr_aviator (26 يوليو 2008)

شكرااا علي الفائده


----------



## العلاطي (6 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل جداااا....
وشرح اجمل...
الف شكر..
وجزاك الله خير.
www.aucbm.org/images/aniflags/kw.gif


----------



## الغباشى (8 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## ابشنب ابشنب (6 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## نايف علي (9 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير


----------



## طيارمسلم (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رائــــــــــع مشكور اخي*​


----------

